# Hello Everybody



## Aquarius (Nov 9, 2015)

My name is Aquarius and I am - as the saying goes - the new kid in town, although age-wise I by no means qualify for this title. Quite a few of you are already familiar with extracts from my writings that can be found in Courtjester's thread 'Food for Thought'. Well, he finally has talked me into enrolling in this forum, so I can appear in person and hopefully make some new friends. I look forward to meeting as many of you as possible.

With love - Aquarius

* * *​


----------



## PiP (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Acquarius and welcome! I'm pleased CJ has finally persuaded you to join us


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Nov 9, 2015)

This is the dawning of the age of *Aquarius* ... ! 8)

'Food for Thought' is a popular institution here; I look forward to reading some of your thoughts first hand, as it were.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi, Aquarius. We can always use another power duo on the forum. Welcome


----------



## Blade (Nov 9, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums Aquarius.

Having read some of your stuff in 'Food for Thought' I will have a little difficulty thinking of you as a new person but that is just fine by me.:thumbl:

Please have a good look around the boards and see all that is going on. If you have any questions or problems please get a hold of CourtJester; the rest of us are 'busy'.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## 20oz (Nov 9, 2015)

You already sound like a sweetie. 

Welcome Aquarius. :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Aquilo (Nov 10, 2015)

Good to meet you, Aquarius.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome Aquarius... hahaaa... we have been friends for a long time, through your Husband Courtjester... I Love him to bits, he is a fabulous friend and Mentor! I am looking forward to spending time with you...


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 10, 2015)

PiP said:


> Hi Aquarius and welcome! I'm pleased CJ has finally persuaded you to join us



Thank you, PiP. 

It's a pleasure to be here and I am looking forward to meeting and getting to know you all. 

With love - Aquarius

:smile:​


HarperCole said:


> This is the dawning of the age of *Aquarius* ... ! 8)
> 
> 'Food for Thought' is a popular institution here; I look forward to reading some of your thoughts first hand, as it were.



Indeed it is and now it's dawning on the WF. 

My next direct posting in 'Food For Thought' will follow as soon as I have attended to your welcome messages. 

Thank you for them.

With love - Aquarius

​


mrmustard615 said:


> Hi, Aquarius. We can always use another power duo on the forum. Welcome



Thank you and how many more of these duos are there? 

I look forward to meeting them.

With love - Aquarius

:grin:​


Blade said:


> :hi:Welcome to the forums Aquarius.
> 
> Having read some of your stuff in 'Food for Thought' I will have a little difficulty thinking of you as a new person but that is just fine by me.:thumbl:
> 
> Please have a good look around the boards and see all that is going on. If you have any questions or problems please get a hold of CourtJester; the rest of us are 'busy'.:icon_cheesygrin:


Thank you, Blade. 

I shall follow your advice and look very much forward to exploring the forums and taking part in them, time permitting.

With love - Aquarius

:welcome:​


20oz said:


> You already sound like a sweetie.
> Welcome Aquarius. :cheers::cheers:


Thank you. I will do my best to live up to your expectations. 

With love - Aquarius 

:flower:​


Aquilo said:


> Good to meet you, Aquarius.



And it's good to meet you, too, Aquilo. 

Hope you don't mind me asking, but has your forum name anything to do with eagles?

With love - Aquarius

:smile:​


Firemajic said:


> Welcome Aquarius... hahaaa... we have been friends for a long time, through your Husband Courtjester... I Love him to bits, he is a fabulous friend and Mentor! I am looking forward to spending time with you...



Delighted to hear it, dear Firemajic. As far as my husband is concerned, he is a thoroughly good and lovable man. Otherwise we would not still be together after fifty years or marriage and sixty-two of friendship, would we?

With love - Aquarius

:hi:​


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome Aquarius! Nice username!

I'm glad you've joined us! 

Welcome! = D


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 11, 2015)

danielstj said:


> Welcome Aquarius! Nice username!
> 
> I'm glad you've joined us!
> 
> Welcome! = D



Thank you, Daniel. Glad you like my name. I like yours too and it's good to get to know you in this way.

With love - Aquarius

:encouragement:​


----------



## inkwellness (Nov 12, 2015)

Hello Aquarius, 

Welcome to the Writers Forum. I'm glad that you are already accustomed to our madness .


----------



## escorial (Nov 14, 2015)

View attachment 10478


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 16, 2015)

inkwellness said:


> Hello Aquarius,
> 
> Welcome to the Writers Forum. I'm glad that you are already accustomed to our madness .



Thank you, dear Inkwell. Being married to one of the main suppliers of this forum's madness, Courtjester, the author of 'Madazine' in the Humour Forum, I am well familiar with it.

With love - Aquarius

:smile:

* * *​


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 17, 2015)

escorial said:


> View attachment 10478



I hope this isn't an empty promise!

With love - Aquarius 

:tickled_pink:​


----------

